# :D Sugarglider female has inpouch babies!



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

After last week, hitting her head on the kitchen counter
(badly failed a jump)
She's been really nasty with me.
So iv left her alone, and todays the first time shes come out when im in the room.

Had a little cuddle, and she has 2 large lumps on her abdomen.
TWO!!
I did it gently, not to detach them from the nipple.


I know shes always been, a "curvy" glider. lol,
But its kinda unmistakeable 

Im so glad she felt comfortable enough in my house to give birth,
and not eat them xD
I must be doing something right!

Upped her protein a little. And gave her some yoghurt.

so... now what do i do?

Also, i would'nt keep the joey/s once he/shes mature,
so theres the possibility of a cheap joey up for grabs.

Also the male will be neutered after this,if everything goes ok!
:2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Oo congrats! Suggies are just adorable let alone when they are babies. Looking forward to photos when they are OOP!


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

My housemate and partner are so curious!
They havent seen babies before 

I will get pics soon of her big ol bumps


----------



## andy+vicki (Aug 27, 2009)

*hi*

cool well done, they are lovly i need another one but cant find any for sale, do you know any where lol? and well done again


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

She is abit fat, as iv put her diet up abit. 
But all will go back to normal once its out of pouch.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

She is a chunky girl!


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

I know, but its mainly on her hips and tummy.
Because of her babies.
She will be back to normal when it comes out of pouch,
Diet!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Indeed she will slim down pretty quick then! Looking healthy though for a mum


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/dlnxo18qbqQ?fs=1


Heres a video of them both.
Sorry for the childlike voice, theyre so goddamn cute,
i go so babyvoiced on them.

SHE IS MASSIVE.
xD


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

Well done on your new additions . you mentioned in your first post about her not eating them at birth, this isnt the usual time for them to eat them, when they start moving about and just coming out of the pouch is the crutial time, and they will eat them up to a surprisingly big size so i would say less disruption the better. Mark


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh she hasnt been out of the cage in a week or so now.
Iv put a throw over the cage, so she doesnt get disturbed by smells, noise and us walking about and the lights.
Also it was treat day, so i took it as an oppurtunity to get a quick video of her.
Shes a little bit twitchy since shes had them, so if she didnt like it, she would have run underneath her house. 

Shes had babies before, but not since shes been with me. And she isnt known to eat them. Also her furs alot healthier and fuller since being with me. So im not really worrying too much.
It will be an ordeal if she does feel the need to eat them, but iv grown up seeing my dog eating her dead puppy. So.. im not too traumatised, at the end of the day, she may be cute, but i know in the wild, shes a little hunter.

x


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

* sorry if that sounded very blunt!
lol


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

aww sooo cute, i am definitely getting some sugars in the future!
good luck with the babies!


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

What are frogs like.. as pets.
O_O


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

BethieSims said:


> What are frogs like.. as pets.
> O_O


amazing! :lol2: very cute and colourful :flrt:


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

Im more of an interactive pet owner..
xD
I like stroking and playing with them, and them actually liking human contact.
lol


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

BethieSims said:


> Im more of an interactive pet owner..
> xD
> I like stroking and playing with them, and them actually liking human contact.
> lol


thats why I have and want all kinds :flrt:


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

I want a lizard.

a big one.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Bosc it is for you then!


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

I keep seeing bearded dragons,
If i get this job on friday...
pays excellent, im definately going for some.
My landlady doesnt allow pets.
Although i have 5.
xD


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

You'll need a lot of room for a beardy (or a bosc for that matter). Adult viv should be 5ft plus - 6ft x 2ft x 2ft is what I would recommend. It is worth buying one viv that is big and just section it off until your beardy grows! They are live food nuts and can certainly pack it away, will gradually start eating salad as they get older. I'm sure you have done all the research but if you have any Q's hop into the friendly lizard section!


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh i would'nt just go get a pet before i knew what i was dealing with!
lol  Im too much of a worrier for that.
Before i got my suggies, i asked about 20 questions on sugarglider forum. xD


----------



## pammie (Aug 10, 2009)

i have 2 beardies and they make great pets. so full of personality!


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

BWAAAAH
baby came out of pouch today!
only saw one, dont know if there is 2, didnt want to interfere too much.
It was ADORABLE!
its all small and wet looking i.e the tail is thin and looks like wet fur.
But it is the smallest, cutest, sweetest thing my eyes ever did see.


So alls well! Well,,, with one of them. Dont know if the other survived, or if shes eaten it, it did feel alot smaller in comparision in her tummy.

We can only hope, eh?

Mummys looking a little dishellved though, like shes not bothered to groom herself in a day or so. But hopefully tht'l sort out too.
xD

x


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

Another update...
they now have thier own bedroom.
LOL
Housemate moved back in with her rents.
Now iv got a 2 bed flat, so the suggies get a full room/


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

OUT OF POUCH
TWINS
BLAAH SO EXCITED AND PROUD!


Mini # 1 is more white than the other, (on her tummy)
Mini # 2 is very grey and dark in comparision. (being cleaned by mummy)


----------

